# Best Personal Bank and Airmiles Credit Card



## toothdr

Dear All

I would be grateful if you could give me some information on what the best personal bank is in Singapore and best credit card to accrue airmiles ? How easy is it to get credit cards without history?

I am relocating from the UK with a young family and want to sort stuff out. I am. Currently with HSBC Premier in the UK and know that I can get one there with premier.
Thanking You for your help
Kind Regards
Tooth dr


----------



## toothdr

I know you guys are a very busy lot. ;-) 
A little bit of advice regarding banks in Singapore would be appreciated. 
Much Thanks
Toothdr 
Ps in exchange I will give you dental advice lol


----------



## simonsays

to get Credit Cards, you should be a PR / Citizen and earn more than 30,000 Per annum (though POSB lowered this to 22,000 per annum) or earn more than x $ (I think it was revised back to 100,000 $ per annum) and you NEED TO HAVE 6 months pay slip - if you are a foreigner .. 

For airmiles, depends on which carrier / alliance you use for travel - with the numerous amount of LCCs, nowadays, only the well healed or company paid travel in Full service carriers, especially for shorter sectors.

Compare SIN-KUL- > LCC fare for 1 person, with 10 kg hand carried luggage - 90$, Full service carrier with 20 kg, tea / coffee etc - 340 $ - for the 35 mins or so flight .. 

SIN-Chennai -> LCC - ~ 300 $ with 20 kg checked in luggage, vs 600 $ for regular carriers, for the 3 hours plus flight .. (latter with meals, former with no meals, though if you say airline food is great, you need to get a brain scan .. at altitude, the food is made to taste nice .. that's it .. )


----------



## Singapore Saint

Maybe it's changed as I was able to get a credit card as soon as I opened my Citibank account for my singapore salary to be paid into, didn't need to wait any time. Citibank cards can earn points for air miles with Singapore Air, which seem much easier to spend than miles with BA, Qantas etc.


----------



## toothdr

Thanks guys think ill have up open a Citibank account


----------



## simonsays

Singapore Saint: Citi was one of the banks asked to tighten their Card policies, and now Citi expects you to park some $ for getting a credit card, if you have been here for less than 6 months.

Of course, being an aggressive bank, they to allow 'exceptions' ..

To toothdr: ask HSBC if you can retain your card for a few months till things clear up

Cheers


----------

